# Ascocentrum christensonianum 'Wacousta' AM/AOS



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2016)

Also awarded this past weekend. I almost didn't take this plant because I thought it too small to be awarded. Wrong!


----------



## John M (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow, that's lovely! Congrats on the award....and deciding to take it anyway!


----------



## abax (Jun 20, 2016)

Perfection and deserving of an award. Congratulations!


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 21, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 21, 2016)

OMG!!! I am in love!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 21, 2016)

Very nice and congratulations.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 22, 2016)

:clap: bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2016)

That is a great display; congrats.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 22, 2016)

Awesome display and love the color. You are on a roll Dot.


----------



## Stone (Jun 22, 2016)

Lovely! congratulations! I gotta get one of these one of these days..


----------



## juliana (Jun 23, 2016)

Charming! Congrats on the award. What is Wacousta? I'm guessing an American Indian word for....?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 23, 2016)

Outstanding display! Very pretty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2016)

juliana said:


> Charming! Congrats on the award. What is Wacousta? I'm guessing an American Indian word for....?



It is actually the name of the small town we live in. It was supposedly named after an Indian princess.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow~ this is so nice! 

I want this.


----------



## theshatterings (Jun 25, 2016)

Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 25, 2016)

Awesome display Dot.


----------



## phraggy (Jun 25, 2016)

Beautifully grown and displayed.

Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 29, 2016)

Its a beauty Dot. Congrats

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Jun 30, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------

